# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Liquid Anavar

## BDJR501

Whats up guys... I just got my hands on some liquid Anavar (Oxandrolone) and need directions on how to take it. Here is the info on the bottle.

*Anavar Liquid 
50ml Volume
1ml = 20mg Anavar (Oxandrolone)
1 Dropper is approx. 0.5ml*

*Do not post lab names here.*

Thanks guys!!!!

----------


## Ashop

> Whats up guys... I just got my hands on some liquid Anavar (Oxandrolone) and need directions on how to take it. Here is the info on the bottle.
> 
> *Anavar Liquid 
> 50ml Volume
> 1ml = 20mg Anavar (Oxandrolone)
> Each squeese draws approx. 0.5ml*
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!


most men do very well on 40-80mg daily.

----------


## magic32

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199816

----------


## BDJR501

> most men do very well on 40-80mg daily.


How many ml equals 50mg?? How I figure out how many drops i need under my tongue daily and how many times? Is there a loading dose recommendation? It says .5ml per squeeze of the dropper...

----------


## magic32

I hope you read the profile from the above posted link.
As for your specific questions:




> How many drops under my tongue daily 
> *IT'S A LIQUID, NOT A SUBLINGUAL. 
> IN OTHER WORDS, YOU DON'T HOLD IT UNDER YOUR TOUNGE, YOU DRINK IT DOWN.*
> 
> and how many times? 
> *VAR IS BEST TAKEN TWICE DAILY, BECAUSE OF IT'S SHORT HALF-LIFE.*
> 
> Is there a loading dose recommendation? 
> *AS A-L-I-N SAID, 40-80MGS DAILY DEPENDING ON YOUR RESPONSE, NEEDS, AND GOALS. SOME PEOPLE GO W/LESS, BUT MORE THAN 80MGS DOESN'T RENDER GREATER EFFECT.* 
> ...

----------


## C_Bino

My suggestion is not to use it since you dont know anything about it. Do you have any post cycle therapy lined up?

You are putting illegal substances in your body and know nothing about them? Does that sound smart to you?

Also, you say in your first post that 1mL = 20mg yet you dont know how to figure out how to get 50mg?
C'mon man its like saying 1 orange gives you 200mg vitamin C but how do you get 400mg? Well you eat 2 oranges. This is math that you should have learned had you even completed grade 2 in school.

Not trying to be offensive but for god sakes you got no idea what you are doing and I pray you dont permanently **** up your endocrine system by using AAS with no idea how they work.

----------


## magic32

> How many ml equals 50mg??


You can do this, just think about it a little.
1 dropper = 20mgs
Double that for 40mgs
Take half of that (half the dropper or .25ml) for half the dose = 10mgs.

Then two droppers (40mgs) + a half dropper (10mgs) = 50mgs.
But don't forget to divide the doses, early and late in the day.

--------------

Now two trains are headed for a rendezvous. The first leaves NY at 9am CT doing 90 miles an hour, and second is leaves Chicago...
 :2jk:

----------


## taiboxa

> My suggestion is not to use it since you dont know anything about it. Do you have any post cycle therapy lined up?
> 
> You are putting illegal substances in your body and know nothing about them? Does that sound smart to you?
> 
> Also, you say in your first post that 1mL = 20mg yet you dont know how to figure out how to get 50mg?
> C'mon man its like saying 1 orange gives you 200mg vitamin C but how do you get 400mg? Well you eat 2 oranges. This is math that you should have learned had you even completed grade 2 in school.
> 
> Not trying to be offensive but for god sakes you got no idea what you are doing and I pray you dont permanently **** up your endocrine system by using AAS with no idea how they work.


and we have our understatement for the day.

----------


## BDJR501

I've done this cycle before but not in liquid form... thanks for the 411

BTW I was never good in math  :Smilie:

----------


## ottomaddox

Maybe you should have provided this information as it certainly pertains to the afore mentioned question.
Remember 2+2=5






> I've done this cycle before but not in liquid form... thanks for the 411
> 
> BTW I was never good in math

----------


## BDJR501

> You can do this, just think about it a little.
> 1 dropper = 20mgs 
> Double that for 40mgs
> Take half of that (half the dropper or .25ml) for half the dose = 10mgs.
> 
> Then two droppers (40mgs) + a half dropper (10mgs) = 50mgs.
> But don't forget to divide the doses, early and late in the day.
> 
> --------------
> ...


actually *1 dropper => .5ml = 10mgs* so I would need 4 full droppers a day to do the minimum of 40mgs p/day... right? And do I ease into the doses or just do 40mgs p/day throught the entire cycle?

----------

